# Free Walleye Fishing Seminar



## Jann's Netcraft (Feb 24, 2015)

Jann's Netcraft is having a Free Walleye Fishing Seminar on April 18th with guest speakers Captain Gary Zart, Captain Joel Piatek & Professional Walleye Fisherman Ed Stachowski. This is an opportunity to learn from some of the best walleye fishermen in the country and take advantage of our store wide sale starting at 5:30pm. Between seminars we will be raffling off some great walleye fishing products and you will need to be present to win. Seminars will start at 5:30pm. It's a night you won't want to miss! Watch our thread for more information on our upcoming event.


----------



## Jann's Netcraft (Feb 24, 2015)

Our Free Walleye Fishing Seminar is only 1 week away on April 18th. The Seminar will be starting at 5:30PM in our retail store. We will have guest speakers Captain Gary Zart, Captain Joel Piatek & Professional Walleye Fisherman Ed Stachowski. This is an opportunity to learn from some of the best walleye fishermen in the country and take advantage of our store wide sale starting at 5:30pm. Between seminars we will be raffling off some great walleye fishing products and you will need to be present to win. It's a night you won't want to miss!


----------

